

Hire people you would be willing to work for - bsterne
http://brendansterne.com/2013/10/28/hire-people-you-would-be-willing-to-work-for/

======
001sky
This is good advice. Even a CEO needs to feel comfortable taking advice (ie,
following) his direct reports.

